# The "milk truck" breastfeeding in public..



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Look, I'm all for tasteful breastfeeding in public. I have breastfed in public whilst tastefully covered. Personally, I feel that nursing my babies is a very intimate and private affair. If my baby is hungry out in public, I cover out of respect for myself and my child. I applaud women I see nursing in public. I know opinions vary on this topic and what level of appropriateness varies from person to person... and in my opinion..the lady with the milk truck idea is asking for trouble.

The link is here: http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2011/07/06/local-woman-envisions-mobile-breastfeeding-truck/

But basically the woman is trying to raise money to buy a milk truck so that she can put "boobs" on the top of it. When a mom gets harassed for nursing in public, they should call the milk truck and the milk truck will come "park out front" of the establishment harassing the mother.. put out chairs and an awning.. and basically have a nursing party there. 

I hope she fully understands what she is getting into. I'm no lawyer, but I'm pretty sure there are all kinds of potential lawsuits here. Being on private property, giving the establishment a "bad name" or slander/libel, etc etc. Not to mention I'm pretty sure the boobs on the top of the proposed milk truck would be offensive to someone on the street. 

Isn't this kinda middle-schoolish??


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Agreed, I don't see this as a very effective means to their goal.

If it is THAT big a deal, places like malls and parks should put a small clean room with sinks, changing tables, chairs and call it a Baby Comfort Station. Babies R Us actually has a room just for this purpose.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

therunbunch said:


> Isn't this kinda middle-schoolish??


It's called bullying, pure and simple. The wants and desires of a few are supposed to steam roll over the wants and desires of many. And yes, I do think they could be sued. By performing the actions they have outlined, I feel they could be sued for interfering with the lawful day to day business of an establishment. If the business loses money, I would think/hope that they could recoup it. 

It IS legal to breast feed in public. I did it myself, but I did it very very discretely. I did it in such a way as to NOT offend others, and never ever once had anyone make a comment to me, and most were unaware I was nursing at all. I have seen other women who just, for a better term, flopped it out there for all to see, and if people seemed shocked, they got indignant and seem offended by others not appreciating the "Full Monty". They did not seem to have the slightest shred of modesty, but rather, seemed to want to make a point that they would expose as much of themselves as possible, because they COULD, and if others didn't like it, then TOUGH. It struck me as more of a power trip on their part rather than a disagreement over the actual act of breastfeeding. I think this situation will continue until some kind of guidelines are set up as to what is proper, and what is not (similar to bathing suits on the beach).

Unfortunately, I fear this "milk truck" will succeed until it is challenged as being basically nothing but a blackmailing tool. To me it is the harassment and blackmailing of businesses to further an agenda, but that is my personal opinion. If people would just nurse in a manner that is respectful to others, then the whole issue would be a NON-ISSUE. Unfortunately, there are alot of women out there who want to push the envelope in this because they want to make a point, and they enjoy using the shock factor to be the center of attention and force themselves and their beliefs on others, which makes it difficult for *every* nursing mother. Breastfeeding is a natural thing, yet some breastfeeding women don't seem to care that seeing a stranger's naked breast can make others very uncomfortable. There is nothing wrong with either person's feelings - women are free to breastfeed, just as others are free in their feelings to be uncomfortable in seeing a stranger's completely naked breast. I just feel that alot of nursing women feel it is their right to push their naked breasts literally into the face of others. Both sides have their rights, but it's just sad that some don't realize that a little consideration for others' feelings and a little basic modesty would go a long way to resolve this issue.

jmo, of course


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

In Your Face demonstrating doesn't change minds. Think pride parades.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Yup! 

I think on alot of issues, that if one side would just have a little consideration for, and would try to understand the other side, that the issues would suddenly become non-issues. But, I guess that would make too much sense, huh?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

farmerpat said:


> Yup!
> 
> I think on alot of issues, that if one side would just have a little consideration for, and would try to understand the other side, that the issues would suddenly become non-issues. But, I guess that would make too much sense, huh?


Post of the Day Award.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

Personally, I think this is kinda un-necessary, but then again, I don't think there is anything offensive about a baby eating...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I think it's an outlandish and stupid idea. Just makes me shake my head wondering about what kind of people come up with such crackpot ideas - and what kinds of idiots support them and send them money in donations?

.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey, great idea. Now the press can show up, and plaster photos of the party all over the place....Not to mention, teenagers can come and take photos as well. You tube videos, boobtube videos, whatever....

Imagine tens or hundreds of pervert looking males with cameras all getting as close as they can to take photos of the feeding. Something to tell the grandkiddies about..... When I was feeding your mom, check this out, I was kinda cute, eh??....


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you have the time to get a truck to come by, or find the truck, and go there and take care of business - well, then you have the time to find a more private location and take care of business, too. The truck idea pretty much nukes itself, and pretty much makes a mockery of whomever uses it, as it proves they are in it for the public 'coverage'.....Hey, look at me, etc......


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

No, it's more like 'hey, look at my boobs, if you want to or not".

I would imagine private property tows would take care of such a milk truck. We once had someone decide to set up their Winnebago on the parking lot of a place I worked, to live there for a while. After the third day I called the sheriff and he came out and told the Winnebago owner if he didn't move it, we could have it towed at his expense. He moved it.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

It has been said more than once on this board that people don't have a right not to be offended. If something offends you, look away.

Most of the women I've known who do not cover up to nurse are not trying to get attention, they are trying to normalize breastfeeding. Some of us would like to see a society where no one bats an eye seeing a baby attached to a breast. Unfortunately, we live in a society where breastfeeding mothers still get harassed, even the ones who are being modest about it.

I think the truck with the breasts on top is a little out there, but I feel the same way about a lot of ways people protest.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

NatureLover, I was thinking along the same lines as you. It sounds to me like the crack pot lady is looking for her 15 minutes of fame, and latched on (couldn't help myself on that one) to a topic that is sure to raise the ire of some in the the community. 
And the fact that there is a website out there for jokers like her to collect over $4k over this is just ridiculous. If she wants to run a boob truck, let her spend her own money on it.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Elffriend said:


> It has been said more than once on this board that people don't have a right not to be offended. *If something offends you, look away.*
> 
> Most of the women I've known who do not cover up to nurse are not trying to get attention, they are trying to normalize breastfeeding. Some of us would like to see a society where no one bats an eye seeing a baby attached to a breast. Unfortunately, we live in a society where breastfeeding mothers still get harassed, even the ones who are being modest about it.
> 
> I think the truck with the breasts on top is a little out there, but I feel the same way about a lot of ways people protest.


Ah yes, again we have the rights of the minority stampeding the rights of the majority. And it's not just a case of "looking away". It's pretty hard when you're in a restaurant or other area where the person is at an adjoining table in direct line of your vision. What is a person supposed to do --- try to eat dinner while looking down at their lap the entire time???

I don't know what you consider "normalizing breastfeeding", but it's certainly not with one or two breasts fully exposed to everyone within eyeshot, whether they like it or not, in my opinion. 

Like I said before, if people would just have a little consideration for others, then issues like this would be NON-ISSUES. I guess some people just don't "get" that concept.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I disagree with everyone except Beowolf and Elffriend. Anyone who has a problem with public breastfeeding of babies in _any_ form is a sexually reppressed, uneducated Puritan.


----------



## goohsmom (May 10, 2009)

I have breastfed in many places, restaurants, conventions, while hosting a party.....you don't have to flash a lot of flesh, but you do have to flash some. Sad that some people take offense at seeing less flesh than on a beach, just because a baby is attached.

Farmerpat, you said: "Ah yes, again we have the rights of the minority stampeding the rights of the majority. And it's not just a case of "looking away". It's pretty hard when you're in a restaurant or other area where the person is at an adjoining table in direct line of your vision. What is a person supposed to do --- try to eat dinner while looking down at their lap the entire time???"

This is why we have a Republic and not a Democracy, to preserve the rights of those who might be in the minority but still deserve rights. As to you being uncomfortable while eating dinner in a restaurant, what do you do when one of the other diners picks their nose? Flosses their teeth? Blows their nose? Picks their crotch? etc, etc, etc. Should all of those things be outlawed because they cause you discomfort while you're eating? Or do you, like most human beings, just avert your eyes and pretend you don't see it? If you can avert your eyes for the above, why can't you avert your eyes for breastfeeding? It's not much to ask, is it?

Pam


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Now tinknal, that's an insult to sexually repressed uneducated Puritans. They did breast feed their babies. After all, how else could they feed them?


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

tinknal said:


> I disagree with everyone except Beowolf and Elffriend. Anyone who has a problem with public breastfeeding of babies in _any_ *form is a sexually reppressed, uneducated Puritan*.


Wow. I guess I should have figured before I even gave an opinion that a civil conversation would turn into personal insults. Just goes to reinforce my post about consideration of others.

Outta here. It's obvious that respectful exchange of ideas is over, and personal attack time has begun.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I breastfed my baby while eating dinner at a Rain Forest Cafe when our last DS was born. No one was the wiser, as he was tucked in my baby wrap, sleeping!


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

goohsmom - well, if I attended a restaurant where the people, as you say, picked at their crotch and flossed their teeth at the table, I certainly wouldn't stay, nor do I think the management would allow said patrons to remain and offend. I said NOTHING about outlawing breastfeeding. As I stated earlier, I breastfed my 3 sons but did so discretely so as not to offend anyone else. I was simply trying to make the point that there are people that do it discretely and with respect for others, and those that do NOT. All I was saying is that there is such a thing as CONSIDERATION for others in what we do in PUBLIC settings. Guess my point is obviously lost on the majority of you.

It's obvious that a differing opinion is met with personal attacks, so I think I'll just leave this thread. It's been a real education.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

farmerpat said:


> goohsmom - well, if I attended a restaurant where the people, as you say, picked at their crotch and flossed their teeth at the table, I certainly wouldn't stay, nor do I think the management would allow said patrons to remain and offend. I said NOTHING about outlawing breastfeeding. As I stated earlier, I breastfed my 3 sons but did so discretely so as not to offend anyone else. I was simply trying to make the point that there are people that do it discretely and with respect for others, and those that do NOT. All I was saying is that there is such a thing as CONSIDERATION for others in what we do in PUBLIC settings. Guess my point is obviously lost on the majority of you.
> 
> It's obvious that a differing opinion is met with personal attacks, so I think I'll just leave this thread. It's been a real education.


I thought you were "outta here". We have many rights in this country. The right not to be offended, however does not exist. You yourself have attacked people who chose to feed their babies without suffocating them.

Your sense of self astounds me.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Interesting that you have to train people to be offended by the sight of breasts.

I was talking to missionaries a few years ago who'd been on a south pacific island. While out spreading the word, they'd knock on doors, and women would come out topless.

The old man said, "We got used to it after awhile".

Of course, they would teach the natives that such lack of attire was offensive, and then the natives would teach their kids such, and that is how we end up where we are.

Which ironically, increases demand for nudie mags because men get turned on by what is taboo.

I'm sure there was a time when the sight of a woman's ankle turned guys on.

All pretty dumb.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

DJ in WA said:


> I'm sure there was a time when the sight of a woman's ankle turned guys on.
> 
> All pretty dumb.


Still does in some quarters. Usually the women pay for their crime by being stoned to death.

I bet we could get women to smother their babies if we just stoned a few of them.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Just goes to show you how society has changed. Now back to the original post.. can we get back to the lady with the boobmobile? I think she took a crazy pill the morning she came up with this idea. We have trouble makers all over the place so this doesn't surprise me at all. They are like ambulance chasers. They see a house on fire and are more than happy to come over and spray gas on it. I think her time would be best spent talking to business owners and finding out how to raise breastfeeding awareness and advocating for spaces where women could feed comfortably. The malls here in MA (many of them) have rooms just for this and they are great. They have nice gliders, comfortable rooms, and I've even seen nursing stools! I think it's great.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

therunbunch said:


> I think her time would be best spent talking to business owners and finding out how to raise breastfeeding awareness and advocating for spaces where women could feed comfortably. The malls here in MA (many of them) have rooms just for this and they are great. They have nice gliders, comfortable rooms, and I've even seen nursing stools! I think it's great.


Why should a woman have to hide and segregate herself just to feed her baby? :shrug:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

tinknal said:


> I disagree with everyone except Beowolf and Elffriend. Anyone who has a problem with public breastfeeding of babies in _any_ form is a sexually reppressed, uneducated Puritan.


I don't have a problem with public breastfeeding. I don't have a problem with bare breasts in public even without a baby attached to them. It's legal here for women to go bare breasted in public, that doesn't mean just because they can that they all do it though.

Do you think that woman has a good idea to get that van and use it as she proposes to do?

.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> I don't have a problem with public breastfeeding. I don't have a problem with bare breasts in public even without a baby attached to them. It's legal here for women to go bare breasted in public, that doesn't mean just because they can that they all do it though.
> 
> Do you think that woman has a good idea to get that van and use it as she proposes to do?
> 
> .


Yep. I do.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

therunbunch said:


> I breastfed my baby while eating dinner at a Rain Forest Cafe when our last DS was born. No one was the wiser, as he was tucked in my baby wrap, sleeping!


You gave birth while breastfeeding in a Rain Forest Cafe!!? So they didn't figure out you were nursing....did they figure out that you were giving birth?
Amazing. My hat's off to you!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I think she would serve more good purposes if she was to promote the legality of bare breastedness in public instead of just focusing on women feeding their babies. If that was promoted instead and it was made legal then it would serve more than just women with babies, it would benefit all women and help people get over their obsessiveness about women's breasts.

.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> I think she would serve more good purposes if she was to promote the legality of bare breastedness in public instead of just focusing on women feeding their babies. If that was promoted instead and it was made legal then it would serve more than just women with babies, it would benefit all women and help people get over their obsessiveness about women's breasts.
> 
> .


I agree, but with this kind of issue, breastfeeding is the perfect "foot in the door".


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You gave birth while breastfeeding in a Rain Forest Cafe!!? So they didn't figure out you were nursing....did they figure out that you were giving birth?
> Amazing. My hat's off to you!


Ha! I typed it in a way that definitely came across the wrong way lol. That's pretty funny. I imagine everyone would have lost their appetites lol DS was 5 days old and was eating like every 5 minutes it seems. Figures.. the MINUTE you sit down for a meal! It worked out ok.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

naturelover said:


> I think she would serve more good purposes if she was to promote the legality of bare breastedness in public instead of just focusing on women feeding their babies. If that was promoted instead and it was made legal then it would serve more than just women with babies, it would benefit all women and help people get over their obsessiveness about women's breasts.
> 
> .


Naturlover why should we want to legalize bare breastedness in public in the US? Most of the US Americans I know do not want that - I do not think a vote would pass on that -

I nursed two everywhere, and they were not smothering when I did it.
I really think it is a small group of females that want to make an issue of something natural.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> Naturlover why should we want to legalize bare breastedness in public in the US?


The bigger question is why would you want to outlaw it?


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Quite frankly, I think "breastfeeding discreetly" is the middle ground for the argument. People who want to do so in public can, those who don't want to see breasts don't have to. I realize people find it difficult to meet in the middle. Everyone wants the scale tipped in THEIR favor "NO breastfeeding period" or "I should be able to do it wherever and however I want". 

It's just another one of those things no one will ever be happy about. I'm a modest person so I did cover discreetly and none of my babies ever "smothered". I was careful to choose breathable and lightweight fabrics in the summer and softer, warmer materials in the winter and such. We made it work. DH's family was so grossed out with BF-ing all together and I was scrutinized so much and told my baby should drink formula from a bottle like a normal baby. But that's for another thread. If I was in their homes, I covered. If I was in my house.. they had to live with the possibility of catching sight of breast.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Naturlover why should we want to legalize bare breastedness in public in the US? Most of the US Americans I know do not want that - I do not think a vote would pass on that -
> 
> I nursed two everywhere, and they were not smothering when I did it.
> I really think it is a small group of females that want to make an issue of something natural.


Angie maybe most of the Americans you know where you are in your location may not want that. But believe it or not - there are several U.S. states that have already contracted with Linda Meyer (from B.C.) as a representative for the Topfreedom association to help them push for legislation to make it legal in their states. She has been the most judicially successful of all Topfreedom representatives in all of North America to gain legal rights for topfreedom for women in quite a few places. Apparently topless sunbathing is already legal in several states.

(look up the wiki link yourself, HT does not link to frontal topless nudity of women){at least last time I checked}

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

tinknal said:


> The bigger question is why would you want to outlaw it?


I agree. Why should it be outlawed?

.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

therunbunch said:


> People who want to do so in public can, those who don't want to see breasts don't have to.


"I don't want to see fat women in public, they offend me".

Please defend this statement for me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking at the listed cities - states, I'm not at all surprised. 

I wish people would stop trying to make the US over in Europe or Canada or any other country. If people, and so far the minority like it - go where it already is or do it in their own home.

I'm tired of not saying it - I wish people would not try to make US into Europe or any other country.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In Columbus Ohio it is legal for a woman to go topless. Some walk around topless every year at ComFest. But attach a baby to that breast and you have people complaining. 

I need the brain bleach though, I keep thinking about a van with a couple boobs on the front and teenage boys acting all stupid and idiotic about it.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Looking at the listed cities - states, I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> I wish people would stop trying to make the US over in Europe or Canada or any other country. If people, and so far the minority like it - go where it already is or do it in their own home.
> 
> I'm tired of not saying it - I wish people would not try to make US into Europe or any other country.


I think you missed the whole point. It's not people in any other country wanting to make US over into being like them. 

*It's American people in the United States that want to make those changes.* 

People in other countries, and other countries as a whole, really couldn't care less what kind of taboos Americans have. It's not their problem and doesn't effect them in their own countries.

.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

tinknal said:


> "I don't want to see fat women in public, they offend me".
> 
> Please defend this statement for me.


 As long as they have clothes on.. you'll have to stomach it to the best of your ability. That's the middle ground lol:runforhills:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

therunbunch said:


> As long as they have clothes on.. you'll have to stomach it to the best of your ability. That's the middle ground lol:runforhills:


I agree, as long as the clothing is a Burka. fair enough?

Middle ground to me.

We can play this game all night long. You will lose.


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

I really dont want to see anyone without thier clothes on. I make acceptions when I go to the beach. But if there were a bunch of topless women going there, or a bunch of men in thongy swimsuits, I wouldnt go either. Call me a prude. But if I am in a restaurant or whereever (I draw no distinctions) and a woman is BFing her baby, I dont care in the least what I might accidentally see or HEAR. Its a natural requirement and women and babies shouldn't have to be locked away in the filthy bathroom or even get up out of their seat to find a "private nursing room" so as not to offend others. It's a right or wrong issue. You are either on the side of mothers and babies or you arent. I can be on the side of mothers and babies and draw the line at string bikini bottoms on men and topless women. I have a hard enough time with sloppy bodies at the beach as it is. All that said, I think the van is silly. Nurse in's, fine. Organize it. But the boob mobile is over the top.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If pick-up truck drivers can have those nasty testicles hanging from their hitches, I don't see why a boob-mobile would be any worse.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

tinknal said:


> I disagree with everyone except Beowolf and Elffriend. Anyone who has a problem with public breastfeeding of babies in _any_ form is a sexually reppressed, uneducated Puritan.


Really? So if I, as a nursing mother, go into a restaurant wearing a tube top and just slip the whole thing all the way down, exposing my breasts for the world to see, but nurse my baby while I'm doing so, anyone who doesn't like it is a sexually repressed uneducated Puritan?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> If pick-up truck drivers can have those nasty *testicles hanging from their hitches*, I don't see why a boob-mobile would be any worse.


What? :huh: Uuummm ..... is that some kind of joke item to hang on hitches? What are you talking about?

.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Betho said:


> Really? So if I, as a nursing mother, go into a restaurant wearing a tube top and just slip the whole thing all the way down, exposing my breasts for the world to see, but nurse my baby while I'm doing so, anyone who doesn't like it is a sexually repressed uneducated Puritan?


Yes, and besides that they are minding business obviously not their own. If they don't like it, they do not need to look.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

tinknal said:


> Yes, and besides that they are minding business obviously not their own. If they don't like it, they do not need to look.


That's a pretty unrealistic attitude...

What about the guy who owns the restaurant, does he have a right to not allow it?

"public" isn't what you seem to be calling it.

Besides which there are hygiene issue involved also.

And I'm not against women breastfeeding children discreetly. All my kids were breastfed, discreetly, in public. It wasn't an issue anywhere we went.

quid pro quo

People having sex in public... should that be legal?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> "I don't want to see fat women in public, they offend me".
> 
> Please defend this statement for me.


yeah! fat men either! ewwwwww gross! :bored:


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

naturelover said:


> What? :huh: Uuummm ..... is that some kind of joke item to hang on hitches? What are you talking about?
> 
> .


bumper nuts!

http://bumpernuts.com/


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> That's a pretty unrealistic attitude...
> 
> What about the guy who owns the restaurant, does he have a right to not allow it?
> 
> ...


What is unhygienic about breast feeding? Are you worried about catching mastitis?????

What if that restaurant owner just banned black breasts?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

westbrook said:


> bumper nuts!
> 
> http://bumpernuts.com/


Oh good grief! :hysterical: 
I've never seen those before. I bet that's where that woman got the idea for putting boobs on a van. What will people think of next - a phallus as a hood ornament?

Anyway, I think they look gross and it's just another sign of how obsessive so many people are about boobs and genitals. 

.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

We had a guy locally with a set of bumpernuts and on his rear window he had the words Aching Nuts- I htink he got so many complaints he ended up removing them and just hung a set of nuts from bolts.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Betho said:


> Really? So if I, as a nursing mother, go into a restaurant wearing a tube top and just slip the whole thing all the way down, exposing my breasts for the world to see, but nurse my baby while I'm doing so, anyone who doesn't like it is a sexually repressed uneducated Puritan?


Ummm, I dont think the word Puritan should be used here, there are other sexually repressed, ignorant people involved, not just Puritans.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

tinknal said:


> What is unhygienic about breast feeding? Are you worried about catching mastitis?????
> 
> What if that restaurant owner just banned black breasts?


Not having a shirt on in a restaurant is unhygienic, I believe you were responding to the statement that a woman rolled down her complete tube top.

Again, though, what are your thoughts on sex in public? Should it be allowed and anyone who is offended just "look away"?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> Not having a shirt on in a restaurant is unhygienic,


Please explain how a bare torso is less hygienic than say, bare arms, bare legs, bare head, bare hands.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

tinknal said:


> Please explain how a bare torso is less hygienic than say, bare arms, bare legs, bare head, bare hands.


I'll explain it after you answer my sex question.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

seedspreader said:


> ....Again, though, what are your thoughts on sex in public? Should it be allowed and anyone who is offended just "look away"?


There's no relationship between the two activities and breastfeeding is certainly not a sexual activity. 

Why are you equating a sex act with breastfeeding a baby? Are you implying that some people view breastfeeding a baby as being comparable with a sex act? How about defecating or urinating in public, are those also considered comparable with breastfeeding?

Sex acts, defecation and urination are generally considered not suitable for viewing in public in pretty much all civilized countries. Anyone who thinks those activities can be equated with breastfeeding is depraved and perverted.

.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

naturelover said:


> There's no relationship between the two activities and breastfeeding is certainly not a sexual activity.
> 
> Why are you equating a sex act with breastfeeding a baby? Are you implying that some people view breastfeeding a baby as being comparable with a sex act? How about defecating or urinating in public, are those also considered comparable with breastfeeding?
> 
> ...


Nice try. 

But that's not true. 

There are plenty of tribes and civilizations that public sex is acceptable as well as urination and defecation.

The link isn't between sex and breastfeeding it's a simple question... I guess that means you don't approve of public sex?

I love the villainy attempt though... it's always a classic one.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

seedspreader said:


> Nice try.
> 
> But that's not true.
> 
> ...


I don't know of any modern civilized countries where those are considered acceptable viewing out in public. Perhaps some time you could enlighten me which countries they are so I'll know which countries not to travel to and not have my own delicate sensitivities offended. Otherwise I might be sorely tempted to run up and stab them in the bum with a sharp pin.

You guessed right - I don't approve of sexual activity in public, nor defecation or urination.

.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> I'll explain it after you answer my sex question.


Will babies go hungry if we ban sex in public?

Eating is a necessity, especially for a young baby. Is public sex a necessity?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> I don't know of any modern civilized countries where those are considered acceptable viewing out in public. Perhaps some time you could enlighten me which countries they are so I'll know which countries not to travel to and not have my own delicate sensitivities offended. Otherwise I might be sorely tempted to run up and stab them in the bum with a sharp pin.
> 
> You guessed right - I don't approve of sexual activity in public, nor defecation or urination.
> 
> .


Some European public toilet facilities are semi-exposed, often with just a short knee-wall around the facility.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> Again, though, what are your thoughts on sex in public? Should it be allowed and anyone who is offended just "look away"?


Don't care either way. I am not offended by it being banned in public.

OK I've answered your question. Your turn.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Why do people jump to the most extreme examples they can think of? Even women who don't hide under a blanket rarely completely expose their breasts. Most lift their shirts from the bottom. The top of the shirt covers most of the top of the breast and the baby's head covers most of the rest.

It is the rare woman that is confident (or brazen) enough to pull her tube top down and have both breasts exposed while nursing.

I live in a place where it is legal for women to go completely topless. I've lived here for nearly 4 years and I have yet to see a topless woman.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Elffriend said:


> Why do people jump to the most extreme examples they can think of? Even women who don't hide under a blanket rarely completely expose their breasts. Most lift their shirts from the bottom. The top of the shirt covers most of the top of the breast and the baby's head covers most of the rest.
> 
> It is the rare woman that is confident (or brazen) enough to pull her tube top down and have both breasts exposed while nursing.
> 
> I live in a place where it is legal for women to go completely topless. I've lived here for nearly 4 years and I have yet to see a topless woman.


I would imagine that a woman pulling down her tube top would be doing so to "make a statement". If breastfeeding in public were not an "issue" there would be no "statement" to make.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

naturelover said:


> I think it's an outlandish and stupid idea. Just makes me shake my head wondering about what kind of people come up with such crackpot ideas - and what kinds of idiots support them and send them money in donations?
> 
> .


Are you talking about the breast truck or the DNC??


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

naturelover said:


> You guessed right - I don't approve of sexual activity in public,
> 
> .


How are you with the motion picture industry? Lots of sexual activity in the movies being shown in public.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> How are you with the motion picture industry? Lots of sexual activity in the movies being shown in public.


I would say there is quite a distinction between voluntarily buying a ticket to view a movie and seeing something while walking down the street.

Under your definition a hotel room would qualify as a "public place".


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> If pick-up truck drivers can have those nasty testicles hanging from their hitches, I don't see why a boob-mobile would be any worse.


Could you be any more right? Funny store, DD and I got caught behind one of those one time and she saw it before me. She asked what it was. I fumbled for a second before telling her "I don't know", to which she immediately responded "looks like a dead animal".


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

therunbunch said:


> Could you be any more right? Funny store, DD and I got caught behind one of those one time and she saw it before me. She asked what it was. I fumbled for a second before telling her "I don't know", to which she immediately responded "looks like a dead animal".


 Kind of like having to explain the words on a Cosmopolitan or Glamour magazine cover to a young 'un.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

tinknal said:


> I would say there is quite a distinction between voluntarily buying a ticket to view a movie and seeing something while walking down the street.
> 
> Under your definition a hotel room would qualify as a "public place".


not really, drive in theaters and even walk ins are pretty much considered "public" places. I also see far more "risque" scenes walking down the street than that of a mother breast feeding. This is particularly true during the summer months. I normally have no issue with skin... but in some cases.... too much is too much... think several square yards of it being exposed on a single individual waddling through our local Walmart parking lot.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

therunbunch said:


> Could you be any more right? Funny store, DD and I got caught behind one of those one time and she saw it before me. She asked what it was. I fumbled for a second before telling her "I don't know", to which she immediately responded "looks like a dead animal".


Why not just be honest? :shrug:


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> not really, drive in theaters and even walk ins are pretty much considered "public" places. I also see far more "risque" scenes walking down the street than that of a mother breast feeding. This is particularly true during the summer months. I normally have no issue with skin... but in some cases.... too much is too much... *think several square yards of it being exposed on a single individual waddling through our local Walmart parking lot.*


That was going too far. Do you just think I keep brain bleach just hanging around the house? 


Yvonne's hubby said:


> Why not just be honest? :shrug:


It happened so quickly, I just honestly didn't know how to respond!! I couldn't quite believe what I was seeing myself. I'm not sure what the idea or "statement" behind putting that on your vehicle that is, I'm just grateful I haven't seen any more! lol ETA: And also because "oh, honey, that's just a pair of testicles.. it's part of a man's genitalia" isn't the type of conversation I can see anyone having with their very young child.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> not really, drive in theaters and even walk ins are pretty much considered "public" places.


People can pretty much go about their normal business and still avoid seeing what goes on at a movie theater. It's not "in public", it is a private business that controls access. Do you worry about exposing your kids to naked girls when you drive past a strip club?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

therunbunch said:


> Look, I'm all for tasteful breastfeeding in public. I have breastfed in public whilst tastefully covered. Personally, I feel that nursing my babies is a very intimate and private affair. If my baby is hungry out in public, I cover out of respect for myself and my child. I applaud women I see nursing in public. I know opinions vary on this topic and what level of appropriateness varies from person to person... and in my opinion..the lady with the milk truck idea is asking for trouble.
> 
> The link is here: http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2011/07/06/local-woman-envisions-mobile-breastfeeding-truck/
> 
> ...


I think that she has too much time on her hands!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

although they may not say so in front of their wives & girlfriends, a large segment of the heterosexual male community would fully support a law protecting a woman's right to go topless in public. 
Lisa in ID
FINALLY something on which i agree w/ you. if we have bumpernuts, why not an extra set of headlights on a truck?
seriously, anyone who in anyway compares breast feeding to publicly knocking boots has a lot of self analysis to do and figure out where they went wrong & what caused it. GENERALLY i think it's adorable in the same way i think most pregnant ladies are adorable, but there is nothing sexual about either and i will seek counseling the first time i ever find myself thinking so.

ETA don't like to label myself but right leaning libertarian would be about as accurate a description as i could come up with.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Pops2 said:


> Lisa in ID
> FINALLY something on which i agree w/ you. if we have bumpernuts, why not an extra set of headlights on a truck?
> seriously, anyone who in anyway compares breast feeding to publicly knocking boots has a lot of self analysis to do and figure out where they went wrong & what caused it. GENERALLY i think it's adorable in the same way i think most pregnant ladies are adorable, but there is nothing sexual about either and i will seek counseling the first time i ever find myself thinking so.
> 
> ETA don't like to label myself but right leaning libertarian would be about as accurate a description as i could come up with.



Actually, I was about to post agreeing with you about black bears up on CF. Pretty impressive, huh?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

salmonslayer said:


> I'm a right leaning Libertarian too.....we are everywhere...BOO!


:goodjob::buds: (I'm the one on the right)


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Pops2 said:


> ETA don't like to label myself but right leaning libertarian would be about as accurate a description as i could come up with.


We are everywhere. Why in the Blue Blazes can't we ever gain any political traction?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Actually, I was about to post agreeing with you about black bears up on CF. Pretty impressive, huh?


kind of scary. now i'm waiting for a plague of locusts or something.
ETA really nice PMU horses in the GAO thread. there is something special about ID & horses, i've enver seen horses like those i've seen in ID.
best wishes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Pops2 said:


> kind of scary. now i'm waiting for a plague of locusts or something.
> ETA really nice PMU horses in the GAO thread. there is something special about ID & horses, i've enver seen horses like those i've seen in ID.
> best wishes.


Thanks!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Do you worry about exposing your kids to naked girls when you drive past a strip club?


Nope, but then I seldom drive past a strip club, nor did I have any qualms about "exposing" my kids to naked girls. The girls never found it to be a big deal, and the boys..... well... they were boys!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Nope, but then I seldom drive past a strip club, nor did I have any qualms about "exposing" my kids to naked girls. The girls never found it to be a big deal, and the boys..... well... they were boys!!


I hear ya Bud, but I believe that you know that I have made my point.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay, I have a question here. This is just puzzling me so much.

Why would anyone put those bumpernut things on their vehicle's hitch? What is the purpose? What kind of statement are people trying to make by doing that, what does it say about that person? Is it to try to force other people with repressive taboos to examine their own repressions and hang-ups? (no pun intended) Who are the people that put them on their vehicles, is it mostly men or is it also women? Is the person who puts that on their truck doing so to make a statement about themself or about the culture that they're living in? I just don't understand what could possibly be the motivation behind it.

.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Looking at the listed cities - states, I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> I wish people would stop trying to make the US over in Europe or Canada or any other country. If people, and so far the minority like it - go where it already is or do it in their own home.
> 
> I'm tired of not saying it - I wish people would not try to make US into Europe or any other country.


Brilliant! Now if only the US could stop doing the same!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............maybe we could call this.......Have Boobs , Will Travel , lol ! , fordy:happy:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> Okay, I have a question here. This is just puzzling me so much.
> 
> Why would anyone put those bumpernut things on their vehicle's hitch? What is the purpose? What kind of statement are people trying to make by doing that, what does it say about that person? Is it to try to force other people with repressive taboos to examine their own repressions and hang-ups? (no pun intended) Who are the people that put them on their vehicles, is it mostly men or is it also women? Is the person who puts that on their truck doing so to make a statement about themself or about the culture that they're living in? I just don't understand what could possibly be the motivation behind it.
> 
> .


You're overthinking this. Just low brow humor, nothing more.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

naturelover said:


> Okay, I have a question here. This is just puzzling me so much.
> 
> Why would anyone put those bumpernut things on their vehicle's hitch? What is the purpose? What kind of statement are people trying to make by doing that, what does it say about that person? Is it to try to force other people with repressive taboos to examine their own repressions and hang-ups? (no pun intended) Who are the people that put them on their vehicles, is it mostly men or is it also women? Is the person who puts that on their truck doing so to make a statement about themself or about the culture that they're living in? I just don't understand what could possibly be the motivation behind it.
> 
> .


Ego.... "my truck has cojones!", Its close kin to the people who put bumper stickers on their car about "my kids are smarter than yours, they are honor students". Lots of people who have low self esteem seek out ways to appear taller, stronger, smarter, or better looking than they really are, and some do it just to attract attention to themselves. Just look at the tattoo industry, body piercing, not to mention breast implants, and other cosmetic surgeries, along with all of the cosmetics applied externally to make one appear different than the good Lord created them.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

naturelover said:


> Okay, I have a question here. This is just puzzling me so much.
> 
> Why would anyone put those bumpernut things on their vehicle's hitch? What is the purpose? What kind of statement are people trying to make by doing that, what does it say about that person? Is it to try to force other people with repressive taboos to examine their own repressions and hang-ups? (no pun intended) Who are the people that put them on their vehicles, is it mostly men or is it also women? Is the person who puts that on their truck doing so to make a statement about themself or about the culture that they're living in? I just don't understand what could possibly be the motivation behind it.
> 
> .


 I seem to get all my posts on this subject deleted for some reason so I am treading carefully here but I agree with you (though I have never seen them). Around here I see a lot of those silhouettes of a nude reclining woman on mud flaps and I wonder if men think women see that and swoon or something. Breastfeeding is a strange subject as it seems to polarize people even more than most political topics. Some see breastfeeding in public as a sexual act or that women would get a thrill over it when hoards of perverts jokey for a view while others (including me) see it as a beautiful and natural thing that should be encouraged.

Its not a left wing thing or a right wing thing...its a healthy natural thing and thinking of it as a sexual thing is just creepy IMHO.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

salmonslayer said:


> Its not a left wing thing or a right wing thing...its a healthy natural thing and thinking of it as a sexual thing is just creepy IMHO.


I agree. It seems to be an undereducated, lower class kind of prudery. Kind of like my step-nephew's girlfriend who had no money but bottle-fed her baby because she thought it was "dirty" to breastfeed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dutchie said:


> Brilliant! Now if only the US could stop doing the same!


Works for me.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Yes, and besides that they are minding business obviously not their own. If they don't like it, they do not need to look.


Interesting. Do you also feel this same way about other exposed flesh that people might not want to look at? If you were having a family dinner and someone came in wearing a skimpy string bikini bottom and a set of pasties, you wouldn't consider that inappropriate? So if someone's sitting across from my table wearing nothing but a set of pasties and they are directly in my line of sight, it's my problem if I can't sit and stare at my plate the whole time?

I've been at restaurants and public places and have breastfed with no problem in either place. Because of my "endowment" I'm not one of those who can nurse without looking like she's nursing, and I don't usually even cover up with a cape but that doesn't mean it's necessary to just strip down and expose myself to everyone who might be walking by. I definitely don't take excessive measures to be modest while nursing, and it's really truly not that hard. 

I guess I just don't understand why some mothers feel they need to completely whip out their breast to nurse. I had an ex-SIL do that at the dinner table on CHRISTMAS with my grandparents there... we were all so shocked. She was "making a statement" and it was completely inappropriate. I don't even do that at home (whipping it totally out) except during night nursings. If you are trying to make a statement, maybe you need to re-evaluate why you feel it's so important to force others to see things as you do. (Not you personally, but generically to these mothers)

Just because others prefer a higher level of modesty than you (again, the generic "you") do, doesn't make you right and them sexually oppressed. We need to be HUMANS with each other and understand we all have different comfort levels and respect that in each other. 

Here's a non-related example:
I don't think that wearing a headcover and long skirts are necessary for modesty but I'm not going to go into a Mennonite church wearing a booty shorts and a tube top to "make a statement" because I don't personally agree with their comfort level of modesty. It's about respecting other people and not just shoving it off on them saying "I have my agenda, and I'm going to make a statement, and if other people are uncomfortable with it, that's their problem." That's just plain selfishness and arrogance.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

therunbunch said:


> Isn't this kinda middle-schoolish??


Most reactions by the general public are "middle-schoolish" these days, IMHO.

I'm an "anywhere, anytime" person -- I believe that a hungry baby and that baby's growth and health trump anyone's "Breasts are sexual, therefore not to be seen in public!" attitude, but this is just juvenile.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Betho said:


> Interesting. Do you also feel this same way about other exposed flesh that people might not want to look at? If you were having a family dinner and someone came in wearing a skimpy string bikini bottom and a set of pasties, you wouldn't consider that inappropriate? So if someone's sitting across from my table wearing nothing but a set of pasties and they are directly in my line of sight, it's my problem if I can't sit and stare at my plate the whole time?
> *Your example is almost ridiculous enough, but not quite. I think sacrificing a goat is what you were really going for here.*
> I've been at restaurants and public places and have breastfed with no problem in either place. Because of my "endowment" I'm not one of those who can nurse without looking like she's nursing, and I don't usually even cover up with a cape but that doesn't mean it's necessary to just strip down and expose myself to everyone who might be walking by. I definitely don't take excessive measures to be modest while nursing, and it's really truly not that hard. *Is anyone here saying that there is a huge number of tittie waving lacto-nazis out there?*
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> If pick-up truck drivers can have those nasty testicles hanging from their hitches, I don't see why a boob-mobile would be any worse.


PARDON ME???

They have WHAT hanging from their hitches?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> PARDON ME???
> 
> They have WHAT hanging from their hitches?


You must have skipped over several posts before you posted the above. Go back and look at post #50 and #84 then read all the follow-up responses to it.

They are not something you'll see in Canada, at least none that I've ever seen or heard of.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Paumon said:


> You must have skipped over several posts before you posted the above. Go back and look at post #50 and #84 then read all the follow-up responses to it.
> 
> They are not something you'll see in Canada, at least none that I've ever seen or heard of.




seen them here, truck plated to ALBERTA!!eep:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Paumon said:


> You must have skipped over several posts before you posted the above. Go back and look at post #50 and #84 then read all the follow-up responses to it.
> 
> They are not something you'll see in Canada, at least none that I've ever seen or heard of.


Oh come on...did you really think bad taste is exclusive to south of the Canadian border?
Check out this page and scroll down. The dude even has a vanity plate to show off his testicles.

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=161643&page=2

I'd post the picture but I don't know if it's legal to post it on HT. Is it okay to post it Fordy?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Heh. I guess that shouldn't be surprising in Alberta. Alberta is Canada's Texas. I bet if you could run his plate you'd find he isn't a Canadian, he's probably one of those thousands of workers imported from America working the Canadian oil sands.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Betho said:


> If you were having a family dinner and someone came in wearing a skimpy string bikini bottom and a set of pasties, you wouldn't consider that inappropriate?


I dunno if it would be appropriate or not, but uncle Fred would certainly look hilarious dressed like that!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Oh come on...did you really think bad taste is exclusive to south of the Canadian border?
> Check out this page and scroll down. The dude even has a vanity plate to show off his testicles.
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=161643&page=2
> ...


..................Actually , I laugh every time I see A set on some pickup , a big , fat waste of money if your askin' me . I'd put these items in the same catagory as a set of horns mounted on some fools hood . 
...................I consider them too be ******* Wind Chimes , but you'd have too hang a pair so they they'd ring everytime they bang against each other , lol ! , fordy:happy:


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

tinknal said:


> .....


Alright... alright. I think we must have missed something somewhere. Actually as an aside, since when is it a felony to nurse in public? I've done it many times with two children and nary a problem.

Anyway, I think we might agree more than we disagree so I'll just recap it. BTW I did choose the most extreme example I could think of on purpose  Because your original comment made it seem as if anyone who doesn't care to see a stranger's breasts is a "sexually repressed uneducated puritan." that was mainly the part I took issue to.

I breastfed in public with my two babies, and I will with this next one.
I did so without a cover
I was somehow able to do so without flopping out a breast. 

In all these nursing debates, honestly that's my main issue. If it was really truly as frowned upon just to nurse in public I'd be as upset as anyone. But everyone I've ever seen or talked about this issue who is uncomfortable with it - they aren't uncomfortable with the fact that the mother is NURSING, they are uncomfortable with those who feel it's within their rights to just flop out a boob without any regards for modesty.

Babies need to be fed, and a mother should never have to go hide in the bathroom to do it! But here's my point, I guess:

Breasts are breasts, whether they are being used to nurse a baby or not. I'd rather not see any woman's breasts, and I'd rather not display mine. I think that's being respectful. I realize some people in this thread are pro-toplessness for women, and so obviously they won't see things the same way as me. That's just fine - we're different people with different opinions. 

So once again, my personal issue with the whole thing (and pretty much most other people) is not nursing in public. I am a proponent of public nursing. The issue is with the fact that as a nursing mother you tend to forget that your breasts are still breasts, and it is only the considerate thing to NOT fully display yourself in a way that you wouldn't do if you didn't happen to be nursing.

I mean, my ex-SIL who whipped out her entire breast at the Christmas dinner table to feed my nephew - would she have pulled out her breast in front of all of these people if she had not been nursing? Nope. So why does nursing all the sudden make breasts not breasts? That's the part I don't get.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Betho said:


> Alright... alright. I think we must have missed something somewhere. Actually as an aside, since when is it a felony to nurse in public? I've done it many times with two children and nary a problem.
> 
> Anyway, I think we might agree more than we disagree so I'll just recap it. BTW I did choose the most extreme example I could think of on purpose  Because your original comment made it seem as if anyone who doesn't care to see a stranger's breasts is a "sexually repressed uneducated puritan." that was mainly the part I took issue to.
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

Betho said:


> Alright... alright. I think we must have missed something somewhere. Actually as an aside, since when is it a felony to nurse in public? I've done it many times with two children and nary a problem.
> 
> Anyway, I think we might agree more than we disagree so I'll just recap it. BTW I did choose the most extreme example I could think of on purpose  Because your original comment made it seem as if anyone who doesn't care to see a stranger's breasts is a "sexually repressed uneducated puritan." that was mainly the part I took issue to.
> 
> ...


I'm giggling at how she's the_ EX _SIL, & agree w/ you


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Betho said:


> Alright... alright. I think we must have missed something somewhere. Actually as an aside, since when is it a felony to nurse in public? I've done it many times with two children and nary a problem.
> 
> Anyway, I think we might agree more than we disagree so I'll just recap it. BTW I did choose the most extreme example I could think of on purpose  Because your original comment made it seem as if anyone who doesn't care to see a stranger's breasts is a "sexually repressed uneducated puritan." that was mainly the part I took issue to.
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: POTD :clap: :clap:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Betho said:


> Babies need to be fed, and a mother should never have to go hide in the bathroom to do it! But here's my point, I guess:
> 
> Breasts are breasts, whether they are being used to nurse a baby or not.
> 
> So why does nursing all the sudden make breasts not breasts? That's the part I don't get.


I will attempt to explain this for you. Nursing does not make breasts "not breasts" at all. Thats what they are for. It is our society that for whatever reason makes breasts far more than they are. For whatever reason... we seem to have turned womens breasts into sexual objects to be hidden..... the better question would be why are womens breasts considered to be much more than they are until they need to be used for their intended purpose? Thats the part I dont get.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I will attempt to explain this for you. Nursing does not make breasts "not breasts" at all. Thats what they are for. It is our society that for whatever reason makes breasts far more than they are. For whatever reason... we seem to have turned womens breasts into sexual objects to be hidden..... the better question would be why are womens breasts considered to be much more than they are until they need to be used for their intended purpose? Thats the part I dont get.


Okay so you probably fall into the category of people who will not agree with me because we have differing views on the appropriateness of female toplessness. I personally do not feel it's appropriate for women to display their breasts to everyone in any circumstance, regardless of nursing or not. the occasional flash of something when a mom is modestly nursing is one thing, but 

I think breasts ARE sexual. It very well may be that our culture makes it so, given the fact that in many topless cultures, breasts are not really a big deal. But those are the cultures where the women literally walk around constantly with them uncovered. In European countries where toplessness is okay, you still don't see women walking around in day-to-day life being topless, and if you DID see a woman walking around topless in day-to-day life you'd still have men staring at her. I was too young to remember specifically when I lived in Germany but I don't remember seeing hordes of nursing mothers with their breasts fully displayed either.

And the truth is, I know we talk about how ankles used to be a big turn-on because they were covered but you know what? this might be TMI, but I would imagine that it isn't uncommon for breasts to be an erogenous zone for a woman... whereas ankles are probably a very uncommon erogenous zone, regardless of how they are viewed by men. 

In short, I believe that feeding children is NOT the only purpose of breasts. Not only that, but in my opinion a woman's body is not deemed sexual simply because of which parts a man might find sexual about her, but what SHE finds sexual about her. For most women, that includes the nether regions and her breasts. A man can think a foot or ankle is one of the most sexual parts of a woman, but in most cases that's not going to be a particular erogenous zone. Breasts, however, are one of the most common erogenous zones and I don't think that's just "cultural."

You asked this: "why are womens breasts considered to be much more than they are until they need to be used for their intended purpose?"

My answer is... I don't know, I'm asking the same question. But I'm not coming from the perspective that it should be okay for women to display their breasts whenever, I'm coming from the perspective that women's breasts are not appropriate to be displayed whenever, so what about them being in a state of lactation makes it okay for those mothers who want to "make a statement" by literally pulling out their breasts in order to nurse? Like I said, I've nursed in public many times and it is completely unnecessary to fully pull out your breast in order to nurse. It actually makes it more complicated sometimes.


----------



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

Whipping a boob out in public to breast feed is a natural act. What is really gross is all the young men that walk around with the waist of their pants below the butt or around the knees advertising to all straight people how available they are. Yes the style started in lockup. That is what is discusting.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Betho said:


> I think breasts ARE sexual.
> 
> Breasts, however, are one of the most common erogenous zones and I don't think that's just "cultural."


 Whats the difference between male erogenous zones and females? Nothing really, cept male breasts seem to be perfectly acceptable to be uncovered in public. Therefor I go back to the only real explanation.... Cultural attitudes.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Whats the difference between male erogenous zones and females? Nothing really, cept male breasts seem to be perfectly acceptable to be uncovered in public. Therefor I go back to the only real explanation.... Cultural attitudes.


I would definitely agree with you that it is a double standard


----------

